

Tesla Is Betting on Solar, Not Just Batteries - riqbal
https://hbr.org/2015/07/tesla-is-betting-on-solar-not-just-batteries

======
sunstone
Kind of odd that this article doesn't even mention the commercial and utility
markets for these batteries which garnered about 80% of the initial orders by
dollar value. Not clear how HBR could make such a rookie mistake.

